

Ask HN: What are the 10 new inventions of the decade? - frade33

The title says it. It means 10 tech inventions of the decade. &#x27;Not extension&#x27; of an existing invention.
======
trueneverland
Would reusable rockets count. Technically it's an extension of rockets but
it's still a new invention on its own

------
aaronbrethorst
> 'Not extension' of an existing invention.

This doesn't exist. What was the last wholly new invention? Maybe the wheel or
the stylus?

What I'd argue was the greatest invention of the 2000s, the iPhone, was built
on the shoulders of research done by others for decades prior in a variety of
fields.

~~~
frade33
Computer. Tv. Phone. Camera. Radio. Internet. Car. Bike.

Wheel and computer and camera are wholly new ones. Among many others.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
I recommend looking up the history of the word "computer." (hint: it predates
the thing you're typing on right now.)

